# May photo-thread [Big pics!]



## Firky (May 6, 2007)

*Stick up any shots that you have taken this month! *

I was tossing about with an idea earlier for the photography theme - teleportation! Here's the result... I don't like it, think I needed to jump up and down more but I felt like a right dick


----------



## mauvais (May 6, 2007)

I like the PP and the style of it - my kind of thing. Might have liked the highlights back in a bit though. As for the idea, like that too, but the head's gone a bit wrong. Looks like you (?) have got a cowboy hat on


----------



## Firky (May 6, 2007)

I really wanted to focus on the background so it would look like I wasn't supposed to be in that shot - as if I had just teleported there. I was wearing my favourite hoody that is 7 years old, cowboy hat indeed 

Might go out in a bit and play around some more. There's a beautiful red sky out and there's been a shower of rain so everything is all shiny!


----------



## Pie 1 (May 6, 2007)

Meilen, Zurich 02.05.07.


----------



## dlx1 (May 6, 2007)

give me anesuse<? Last night I left the house  
_best tribute band ever_


----------



## Firky (May 6, 2007)

Who's that ds1?


----------



## Robster970 (May 6, 2007)

been a while since i took the camera out. this is my mate's daughter at children's party yesterday.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2007)




----------



## danski (May 7, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

>



nice pic, but its really fucking creepy!


----------



## maes (May 7, 2007)

took this this morning: http://www.flickr.com/photos/maestrocloud/487992495/


----------



## alef (May 7, 2007)

danski said:
			
		

> nice pic, but its really fucking creepy!



It really is!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 7, 2007)




----------



## zenie (May 7, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Meilen, Zurich 02.05.07.




Impressive!! Really like the dandelions.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 7, 2007)

Egg and chips


----------



## mauvais (May 7, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Egg and chips


Hahaha! Quality!


----------



## Robster970 (May 7, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Egg and chips



you and your comedy kite pictures.....


----------



## Firky (May 7, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Egg and chips


----------



## WouldBe (May 7, 2007)

This is the only pic I've taken this month  





Having to document my dogs eyes to see if they are improving.


----------



## Firky (May 7, 2007)

My dog had eyes like that. He was also deaf. So he used to stand wagging his tail at what he thought was you, but it would be the chair or the radio


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 7, 2007)

How did he smell?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2007)

danski said:
			
		

> nice pic, but its really fucking creepy!




The Terracota Warrior Children


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 7, 2007)

Retro shooting street photography. 1967 Zeiss Icarex with FP4. Not my usual subject at all and very badly executed. Also a shit scan, but I loved the way the girl on the wall was looking so feline. The other evening in Realejo.


----------



## Firky (May 7, 2007)

That would be an awesome pic if it wasn't so bloody white!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 7, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> That would be an awesome pic if it wasn't so bloody white!




It's cool. The negs are perfect. It's just shit flatbed scan from neg. I'll bring it out proper when I next have access to a darkroom.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 7, 2007)

I like that a lot.  The girl lying down on the wall looks like a lion.  I like the placing of the objects in the space, especially the cat on the near wall leading the eye up to the girls on the other wall.  I think the whiteness is acceptable, given that it is a scan as described.  There is some density in the white  as shown by the the faint shadows of the pipes and tree trunk.  The original subject would have been very contrasty in any case and I am sure excellent prints could be made from the negative.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 7, 2007)

Another one from the Meilen, ZH area. Same evening - 02/05/07


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> It really is!




http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0422a.jpg?t=1178565177


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 7, 2007)

Heh, looks like you had a productive day at the plastic statue warehouse or whatever it was.

The 'creepy cherubs' one is definitely my fave though.


----------



## Firky (May 7, 2007)

Stop it Johnny.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 7, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0422a.jpg?t=1178565177




Where the fuck is this place? It's like a David Lynch merchandising parlour!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Stop it Johnny.



Stop what?


----------



## Firky (May 7, 2007)

Dante wrote about it


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Heh, looks like you had a productive day at the plastic statue warehouse or whatever it was.
> 
> The 'creepy cherubs' one is definitely my fave though.



I like the cherubs too.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 7, 2007)

> Dante wrote about it



Well it is certainly infernal in a different more modern sense of the word.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Where the fuck is this place? It's like a David Lynch merchandising parlour!



I suppose it is sort of Lynch-like. It's one of these garden centres, at a Wal Mart. But like the opening for Blue Velvet, underneath the cozy exteriors of lawn fertilizer and nasturtiums, lies the evil world of gnome hell.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 7, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Where the fuck is this place? It's like a David Lynch merchandising parlour!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 8, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> I like that a lot.  The girl lying down on the wall looks like a lion...



Thanks  

I'm going to try the local lab for B&W. Very reasonable prices for old fashioned fibre based prints with glaze. I'll also get a decent scan done of the neg and post a better image here another day.


----------



## cybertect (May 8, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Johnny Canuck2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




More Jeff Koons in this instance, I think


----------



## madamv (May 8, 2007)

I love those climbing goats


----------



## Pie 1 (May 8, 2007)

Been experimenting with a teathered workflow in Lightroom via Leaf Capture today. (I'm quite warming to LR's develop tools actually)

Looked up & noticed a stormy sky brewing - this was 30 mins ago from my balcony:


----------



## Firky (May 8, 2007)

What back do you have, pie?

(trying to hide my jealousy but it would be of no use to an amateur like myself!)


----------



## Pie 1 (May 8, 2007)

Leaf Aptus 65 on an RZ67.


----------



## Firky (May 8, 2007)

Never even seen one but I have had my paws on a phase 30 before, took a nice one of the Solent with it


----------



## Firky (May 8, 2007)

Don't know if this would be of any use to you:

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/zencart/index.php? main_page=product_info&cPath=11&products_id=86


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 8, 2007)

Pie 1

I like that picture a lot.  I prefer it to the two landscapes.  Those clouds look almost solid and I love what they do to the light over the buildings.

In your exif data it says:

 "Planar Configuration = chunky format (1)"  What is that in centimetres?  Is that 6 by 7?

What other formats are available on your camera back?


----------



## Firky (May 8, 2007)

This wasn't taken in May but I came across it the other day (in May!), and I quite liked it. It is my folks' place up in Scotland, I have never been


----------



## Pie 1 (May 8, 2007)

damn double posts


----------



## Pie 1 (May 8, 2007)

Hocus Eye.
Those clouds look almost solid[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> The beauty of good ND Grads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 8, 2007)

I get it I think.  60 by 45 mm is chunkier than 60 by 70 would be.  Thanks.


----------



## zenie (May 8, 2007)

How do you get that colour effect Pie 1?


----------



## Pie 1 (May 8, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> How do you get that colour effect Pie 1?



An increadably precise and studiously methodical technique called 'Aimlessly Dicking Around With Lightroom'   


I'm quite into the desaturated landscape look at the moment.

Start with a well metered & grey carded RAW exposure with all camera profiles off & then in Lightroom, it's basically desaturation & raising vibrancy a little, tweeking colour temp to stay neutral, a bit of levels, and a splash of curves.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 8, 2007)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0402-1.jpg?t=1178655796


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 8, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0402-1.jpg?t=1178655796



These are great  

This one just howls Cornwall corrupted and bastardised. 

Is this the same Walmart garden center type place?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 9, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> These are great
> 
> This one just howls Cornwall corrupted and bastardised.
> 
> Is this the same Walmart garden center type place?



Yes. Walmart can be a fascinating place. I've been taking pics there the last few times I've been [I don't actually go to walmart all that much...]

This pic has nothing to do with gnomes, and it's not that great a shot, but it is quintessential Walmart:

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0032b.jpg?t=1178669662


----------



## Madusa (May 9, 2007)

Taken last weekend:

My byatches.  

I like it cos it's a happy pic.


----------



## big eejit (May 9, 2007)

Nice shot Madusa, happy and fun like you say. 

Here's a more sombre shot of a protestor in Bristol at the weekend (selective desaturation applied):


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 9, 2007)

big eejiesyt said:
			
		

> Nice shot Madusa, happy and fun like you say.
> 
> Here's a more sombre shot of a protestor in Bristol at the weekend (selective desaturation applied):




What's  the protest about?


----------



## big eejit (May 9, 2007)

No idea. I thought at the time it was about traffic pollution or something like that but someone on flickr suggested it was anti war because of the guantanamo look. 

I still think it was more likely environmental and the bright orange is a practical move to make sure she didn't get mown down by a car.


----------



## indigo4 (May 9, 2007)

Madamv - love the "goat lord" picture

Pie1 - love all yours

Medusa - love this one too

& favourite has to be the Stanley Edward's one

impressed no end.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 9, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> No idea. I thought at the time it was about traffic pollution or something like that but someone on flickr suggested it was anti war because of the guantanamo look.
> 
> I still think it was more likely environmental and the bright orange is a practical move to make sure she didn't get mown down by a car.




Hmnn...


Night Nite!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 9, 2007)

I've never been a fan of those b & w photos that contain one colourized element. It looks gimmicky, imo. 

But in this instance, it comes close to working, given the connotations with the orange jumpsuit etc.


----------



## big eejit (May 9, 2007)

I tend to agree about the selective colour / gimmicky thing. I rarely do it but I thought this one suited it.


----------



## dlx1 (May 10, 2007)

big eejit , was that done with photoshop wash colour away?
or a slr can do that ?


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Nice shot Madusa, happy and fun like you say.
> 
> Here's a more sombre shot of a protestor in Bristol at the weekend (selective desaturation applied):




Ahhh you eejit, that would have worked fine with out the selective colour imo! Only use it when it is SCREAMING for it - which is very very very rare, or you result in a very cliché image imho. The photograph woukd work well enough with out the selective colour i reckon


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2007)

He looks like he has been kicked in the bollocks


----------



## big eejit (May 10, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> big eejit , was that done with photoshop wash colour away?
> or a slr can do that ?



I just desaturated everything but the girl in Photoshop - I understand that there's a 'better' way to convert colour to b&w in Photoshop but the desat is quick and works ok I think. I was using a point and shoot Pentax not a DSLR - tho I'm pretty sure an SLR couldn't do it without post processing.



> Ahhh you eejit, that would have worked fine with out the selective colour imo! Only use it when it is SCREAMING for it - which is very very very rare, or you result in a very cliché image imho. The photograph woukd work well enough with out the selective colour i reckon



I'd already posted a couple in full colour on flickr and I thought I'd like to do a selective colour version due to the orangity of the protestor. I think it works well.



> He looks like he has been kicked in the bollocks



_She_ definitely hasn't.


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, I saw your reply after I had replied 

I wanted to get some photographs today but it is pissing it down and I have to hang around for a telephone call (job!) so I don't think I'll bother!


----------



## Pie 1 (May 10, 2007)

Can you tell I haven't got any work this week!  

Another perfect spring day again yesterday. Skys full of big bruised clouds being shoved across the sky by a strong blustery wind and strong warm sun inbetween.


----------



## baffled (May 11, 2007)

Monks Park, Stonebridge NW London, complete with the river Brent running through it.






Bit of a hidden jem.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 11, 2007)

Was working in Yorkshire last week and on the way home visited Bolton Abbey - they have some stepping stones and this guy tried it with his dog. They made it eventually but the dog got soaked quite a few times.


----------



## big eejit (May 11, 2007)

Brilliant pic disco. Love it.


----------



## dlx1 (May 12, 2007)

disco_dave_2000

_ would have pised self at th edog missing the stones _


----------



## Robster970 (May 12, 2007)

I'm particularly enjoying Pie's landscapes myself.


----------



## Madusa (May 12, 2007)

Love that pic disco dave. You can totally tell that the dog just isnt going to make that stone!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 12, 2007)

All week long I have been craving chips and eggs  

I have to deal with this. Tonight, I will hunt down the young, busking Cambridgeshire crew (if they're still in town) or, I will have to introduce some locals to the very simple pleasure that is dunking chips into runny yolk. I declare it my job to put on a chips and eggs party tonight.


1 x bag of spuds
1 x 5 Litre of olive oil
Lots of eggs
Salt
Vinegar
Ketchup

And, lots of red wine.


----------



## cybertect (May 12, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> 1 x 5 Litre of olive oil



Beef dripping, surely? 

[wondering if I've dropped in on _suburban75_ by accident]


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 12, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Beef dripping, surely?
> 
> [wondering if I've dropped in on _suburban75_ by accident]




Opted for sunflower oil in the end. Enjoyed with a mate up the hill. Three egg and chip butties washed down with a bottle or, two of Rioja. A quiet evening. Found the Cambridgshire crew later then stumbled into a bar. Now is teh home SAF.

A quiet Saturday evening. Big party for a mate tomorrow.


Shit! Sorry - no pics. Just me ramblin drunken crap


----------



## zenie (May 13, 2007)

Right I'm off to test run the new camera tomorrow morning (shit better go to bed!!)

Will bang some pics up after


----------



## mauvais (May 13, 2007)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> Was working in Yorkshire last week and on the way home visited Bolton Abbey - they have some stepping stones and this guy tried it with his dog. They made it eventually but the dog got soaked quite a few times.
> 
> http://www.merseytribe.com/images/competitions/u75/stepstones.jpg


I love this, best I've seen for ages. It's genius - there's quite a lot of information in it. It looks like the dog can never make the next stone anyway because the lead's too short.


----------



## alef (May 13, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I love this, best I've seen for ages. It's genius - there's quite a lot of information in it. It looks like the dog can never make the next stone anyway because the lead's too short.



I like this photo as well. Though I think the little dog will make it across the stones:
http://www.central-pet-supplies.co.uk/dog_flexi_leads.php


----------



## Paul Russell (May 13, 2007)

Ha ha.

Great pic from disco_dave_2000


----------



## zenie (May 13, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Right I'm off to test run the new camera tomorrow morning (shit better go to bed!!)
> 
> Will bang some pics up after




It's rained all day


----------



## Firky (May 13, 2007)

Pissed it down here all day too so I took advantage of it, lots of shiny rooftops, surfaces and greenery


----------



## Firky (May 13, 2007)

Erm, why can I open NEF in Vista?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 13, 2007)

Well, you can probably guess what I've been taking photos of this month 

This is the top of my rose arch, starting to look nice but not going full-on yet.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2007)

Some excellent pics here as usual.  Here's a few I've taken this month:


----------



## big eejit (May 13, 2007)

Great pics, esp like the cowboy and the moon pics. 

Where did you take the Paddington pic? I took this in Bristol a while back:


----------



## Firky (May 13, 2007)

ive seen them in morpeth, london and southsea


----------



## Firky (May 14, 2007)

lost loads of pics because vista fucked them 

heres a shite one i rescued


----------



## neonwilderness (May 14, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Great pics, esp like the cowboy and the moon pics.


Ta 




			
				big eejit said:
			
		

> Where did you take the Paddington pic? I took this in Bristol a while back:


Mine was taken in Glastonbury.


----------



## paolo (May 14, 2007)

Taken in the old XK production line, Jaguar, Coventry. Last night...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 14, 2007)

Pic too big. Will edit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 15, 2007)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0661.jpg?t=1179215520

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0684.jpg?t=1179215871

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0709.jpg?t=1179215900

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0718.jpg?t=1179215948


----------



## cybertect (May 15, 2007)

A few from a rather soggy _Dubs at the Park_ VW show on Sunday...


----------



## selamlar (May 15, 2007)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/195/499290470_74ac7484f5_m.jpg


----------



## baffled (May 18, 2007)

Couple of film shots from me.

The first is 35mm through a Vivitar Wide and Slim.






And the 2nd is 120 through a Holga.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 18, 2007)

6.30 this morning.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 18, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> 6.30 this morning.



Excellent pic.


----------



## Firky (May 20, 2007)

my nephew took this, he's only 8! 

excuse the fetching saftey goggles


----------



## Firky (May 20, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> Couple of film shots from me.
> 
> The first is 35mm through a Vivitar Wide and Slim.



Really like that one!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 27, 2007)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0810a.jpg?t=1180235671

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0805.jpg?t=1180235709


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 27, 2007)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0800.jpg?t=1180235966


----------



## indigo4 (May 27, 2007)

*firky..christ..*

you nephew is better than you....

(just kidding).


----------



## Robster970 (May 27, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> 6.30 this morning.



Will you do a print of that for me?


----------



## indigo4 (May 27, 2007)

*actually the nephew is darn site better than me...*

arh this is the right thread, some photos of recent party

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Flatmates/inmyroom.jpg

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Flatmates/Markroom10.jpg

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Flatmates/maxwig.jpg


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2007)

Here's a few more I've taken this month.


----------



## indigo4 (May 28, 2007)

*Ireland pictures*

but i cant work out how to post more than one picture in one thread


----------



## indigo4 (May 28, 2007)

*so will have to*

do...


----------



## indigo4 (May 28, 2007)

*three*

separate ones...!


----------



## Pie 1 (May 28, 2007)

For someone who claimed they didn't know how to take pictures, these are very impressive.


----------



## Firky (May 28, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> For someone who claimed they didn't know how to take pictures, these are very impressive.



Zacktly what I thought.


----------



## indigo4 (May 28, 2007)

*i dont know how to use my camera though*

i just piss around with things in photoshop, its cheating really isn't it.

but thank you all the same.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 28, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> i just piss around with things in photoshop, its cheating really isn't it.



No not at all. They're still your pictures, you composed them etc.
Just look at Photoshop as a digital version of what you would have done in a darkroom. Admittedly it's much easier to piss around and stumble upon an effect that you like - but as a beginner that's what it's all about - pissing around and seeing what you get.
The advantage in the digital age is that you don't get through tonnes of paper & chemicals and emerge from a darkroom 4 days later feeling a bit weird


----------



## dlx1 (May 28, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

>



wow 

sham the shed is in the background still  tho


----------



## indigo4 (May 28, 2007)

*Pie1*

LOL yes absolutely, ahah i turned my old bathroom in a darkroom, put binliners everywhere and basically would camp out in it for days on end, never coming out much to the annoyance of my 6 other flatmates, although i think maybe it could be because i would have pjharvey blasting out  at high volume as i did it...

i dont think the tons of red wine, cigarettes and photo chemicals all mixed in together in a small bathroom would have done much for my health either...

thank god for photoshop i say, make the whole process a bit more human.


----------



## Firky (May 28, 2007)

My flatmate and I got locked in for several hours in the darkroom when I were at uni. Sadly the redlights didn't have the desired effect of her getting naked so I had to return the key


----------



## indigo4 (May 28, 2007)

*my bathroom*

didnt have a lock on the door so i would get bundles of fools falling into the door late at night after being on the piss...falling in and out of the chemicals and never mind the havoc and blisters, ruined many a good photo...well actually ruined many a photo, none of them were good.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> wow
> 
> sham the shed is in the background still  tho


Thanks.  It belongs to a friend of mine, so hopefully I'll get a chance to do some better pics when they start flying her properly (they have a hawk too).  

The shed in the background is where it lives


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments for my dog and stepping stones pic. This one is from a couple of weeks back, when the rain cleared for a couple of hours in Llanfairfechan. Not usually what I photograph - interested what people think.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 29, 2007)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> ...Not usually what I photograph - interested what people think...



I like it. It's the sort of subject I like - incongruous man made stuff in an all natural environment. I like the way you managed to isolate the subject. It is a very popular subject these days.

The clean, late sun light and vivid colours make the shed seem even more out of place. It's a photograph that asks many questions. Demands a bit more consideration from the viewer.

Similar in many ways to Pie 1's football field although yours is late sun and Pie 1's is early sun the effect on the colours and contrast between the man made and nature is very similar. However, your photograph asks far more questions. I like it. But, I still can't figure out what the shelter is doing there  

Rugby pitch?


----------



## Robster970 (May 29, 2007)

I like that Dave.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 29, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I like that Dave.



Go on. Tell why you like it


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks guys - appreciate the comments. It's besides a sports pitch - no posts or pitch markings though. And my guess is it is for spectators, rather than players themselves. As Stanley suggests, I like contrast between the solidity of the structure and the natural surroundings, it feels like it might be in the middle of no where, whereas in fact, it's on the edge of a small town.

Another reason why I took it was the ambiguity of it's purpose - both intended and unintended. I got the distinct feeling that the shelter and it's surroundings changed use after dark and became the domain of teenagers, rather than pensioners and their fouling dogs.


----------



## Robster970 (May 29, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Go on. Tell why you like it



Lot's of reasons:-

a) I like deadpan photography.

b) I like the juxtaposition (did I really say that.....) of manmade object in a landscape background and the accompanying composition.

c) The conservative composition of the landscape and very unusual building as the focal point create an interesting visual tension. This is exacerbated by the almost central positioning of the horizon to reinforce the comedy in the picture.

d) The building's intended function isn't obvious. What is obvious is that it's intended for viewing where Dave was stood - an interesting play on things. Who is the voyeur?

e) The yellow cast caused by the sun warms the picture and brings a cold subject to life.

In summary it's got a lot going for it and I could look at it for a long time. Only minor criticism is that it looks like it was taken on quite a wide angle and I would have stoof a bit further back with less of a wide angle. Then again I doubt I'd have done as good a job as dave did anyway so good on the Disco_fella for making an interesting picture.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 29, 2007)

Bit of fun for my last of the month.
I've got a 75mm Tilt & Shift for the RZ67 on hire for a job this week, so I stuck it out the back door and tried one of those Real Stuff Wot Looks Like Models pics.












Quite cute, innit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 29, 2007)

Saw this little beauty when on our boat trip up the Norfolk Broads last week. It's a Swallowtail butterfly, the largest species in the country apparently and quite rare as well.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 29, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Quite cute, innit



Toy Town!

Love it  

I'm still trying to remember the German guy's name who built model sets and lit them to life like perceptions. Exact opposite to what you've done here. Fucking well clever technically.

I'd like to see car showrooms shot the way you've shot these. I often walk past them and think 'it's just big boys toys'. And, they are.


----------



## indigo4 (May 30, 2007)

*Pie1*

u r best!


----------



## Dr_Herbz (May 31, 2007)

Point 'n' Shoot on the west coast of Ireland


----------



## baffled (May 31, 2007)

Brighton's West Pier, think the horizon is slightly off and my sensor needs cleaning


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 31, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> Couple of film shots from me.
> 
> The first is 35mm through a Vivitar Wide and Slim.
> 
> ...



I absolutely love these, but then that style is right up my street. Took my Holga out for its first outing with the slider actually set for 12 rather than 16 shots this time  Still, that weird overlapping I got was kinda cool. Might try it again sometime.

Now you've made me want to actually get to the end of that roll that's been in my viv for months 

I love not knowing if anythings going to be on the negs when they come back, what with the lack of controls and all. I was at a little pub with an old man jazz band last night and tried a long exposure with the holga - no idea if it will turn out or anything, it's a complete guess. Likely there won't be a thing on the neg, but I can't wait to see


----------



## dlx1 (May 31, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> The shed in the background is where it lives


I know could spell avery


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 31, 2007)

Do you mean aviary?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 31, 2007)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0788.jpg?t=1180634515


----------



## indigo4 (May 31, 2007)

*Dr Herbz*

that second boat one, well i know im a bit pissed, but that's the best goddam picture i have ever seen!


----------



## Dr_Herbz (May 31, 2007)




----------



## indigo4 (May 31, 2007)

*my brighton*

one ...


----------



## indigo4 (May 31, 2007)

*and another*

brighton


----------



## indigo4 (May 31, 2007)

*i liked this one*

but its all pixel fucked,...


----------



## wordie (May 31, 2007)

British Superbikes meeting at Snetterton two weeks ago! (Sorry it's a bit wide, but it works best that way!)


----------



## alef (Jun 2, 2007)

Generally I don't have much to show for May but did spot this brick wall which I had to add to my collection.

*An ill-fitting window*


----------



## cybertect (Jun 3, 2007)

A bit late in for the May thread, but I've been <ahem> a bit busy with this little chap, William, who arrived a few days early on May 21st.  

The day after he was born








Doing his Dr. Evil impression, which he does with alarming frequency.








"I want food. Now!"


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2007)

Today's gnomes etc:

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0893.jpg?t=1180917250

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0888.jpg?t=1180917281

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0829.jpg?t=1180917383


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 11, 2007)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0988.jpg?t=1181589247

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0970.jpg?t=1181589273

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0979.jpg?t=1181589304

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0966.jpg?t=1181589360


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Commercial Street Festival, Sunday:

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1029.jpg?t=1182126497

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1033.jpg?t=1182126534

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1091.jpg?t=1182126552

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1092.jpg?t=1182126573

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1103.jpg?t=1182126595

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1095.jpg?t=1182126616

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1060.jpg?t=1182126636

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1045.jpg?t=1182126655

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1043.jpg?t=1182126674


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 18, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> Point 'n' Shoot on the west coast of Ireland


I really like this


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 25, 2007)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1174a.jpg?t=1182747497

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1202.jpg?t=1182747536

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1178.jpg?t=1182747572


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 27, 2007)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1210.jpg?t=1182915331


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey what's happening here?  This is the May photo thread and it is now nearly the end of June.  Quick transfer these pictures to the June thread before July begins.  

Will there be a July photo thread?


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 27, 2007)

why not have one thread may save post getting


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 28, 2007)

Kid's grade 7 grad!

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1223a.jpg?t=1182999564

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1236.jpg?t=1182999589

There he is, in the white shirt, standing behind the kid in the stripe shirt!

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1241.jpg?t=1182999612


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sleepy time in Vancouver!

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1263.jpg?t=1183163099


http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1265a.jpg?t=1183163130


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 28, 2007)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1497.jpg?t=1185657110


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 29, 2007)

Twat.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1502.jpg?t=1185681139


----------



## Kanda (Jul 29, 2007)

Kin'ell Johnny you post whore!!!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1602.jpg?t=1185688839


----------

